# terminating HDMI connectors



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

something i found: http://www.blueechosolutions.com/info/hd-ez-lock/hdmi-cables-repaired/


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

As a pro in the field I will tell you that there's no way I would do it.


HDMI is a nightmare as it is. Fool around trying to make up the connectors and you'll likely never get it to work properly again.


Just buy the ready made in wall rated cables, drill large enough holes, and run the cables you need. 

Also be aware that the longer your run, the more likely you'll be to have issues.


----------

